# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Eκτεταμένη θλαση του μειζονος θωρακικου μυος

## GURU S.

Ανεβασα καποιες φωτο  στο προφιλ μου μετα τον τραυματισμο,οποιος θελει να παρει μια ιδεα της εικονας(τα υπολοιπα συμπτωματα δεν μπορουν να μεταφερθουν στην οθονη) της ριξης θωρακικου ας τις δει.








6/9/2011,  45,5 ετων η τελευταια "υγιης" φωτογραφια.

----------


## 72K

Δεν έχεις ολική ρίξη. Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα για σένα.
Εχω φώτο με την ολική ρήξη που έπαθα εγώ. Το αιμάτωμα ήταν απλωμένο σε όλο το δεξί χέρι, από τη μέσα μεριά, και από το στήθος εως τη λεκάνη. Μιλάμε για πολύ αίμα...

----------


## GURU S.

> Δεν έχεις ολική ρίξη. Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα για σένα.
> Εχω φώτο με την ολική ρήξη που έπαθα εγώ. Το αιμάτωμα ήταν απλωμένο σε όλο το δεξί χέρι, από τη μέσα μεριά, και από το στήθος εως τη λεκάνη. Μιλάμε για πολύ αίμα...


Η διαγνωση ειναι συμφωνα με γιατρο και την μαγνητικη "εκτεταμενη θλαση του μειζονος θωρακικου μυος αριστερα με συνοδα στοιχεια οιδηματος".Ελπιζω και με αυτα που μου λες να ειναι ετσι και να υπαρχει γρηγορη αποκατασταση.Ακομα ποναει στην κινηση προς τα πισω και ειναι λιγο ακομα διογκωμενο.για να δουμε...οποιεσδηποτε συμβουλες δεκτες..

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια προταση που εχω να κανω θα ηταν να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα,στην Ενότητα Υγεια/Τραυματισμοι και να μπουν φωτογραφίες και αυτα τα ποστς που αφορουν τον τραυματισμο αλλα και την αποκατασταση του Σιμου,καθως εδω ειναι πολυ ευκολα να χαθούν.
Επίσης απο αυτο το τοπικ θα μπορουμε να παρακολουθουμε την πρόοδο του Σιμου.Δυστυχως ειναι ενας συνηθης τραυματισμος που απασχολει αρκετους και αρκετοι αναζητουν αποψεις.
Μπορω να το αναλαβω αν θελεις Σιμο να το κανω. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GURU S.

> Mια προταση που εχω να κανω θα ηταν να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα,στην Ενότητα Υγεια/Τραυματισμοι και να μπουν φωτογραφίες και αυτα τα ποστς που αφορουν τον τραυματισμο αλλα και την αποκατασταση του Σιμου,καθως εδω ειναι πολυ ευκολα να χαθούν.
> Επίσης απο αυτο το τοπικ θα μπορουμε να παρακολουθουμε την πρόοδο του Σιμου.Δυστυχως ειναι ενας συνηθης τραυματισμος που απασχολει αρκετους και αρκετοι αναζητουν αποψεις.
> Μπορω να το αναλαβω αν θελεις Σιμο να το κανω.


Ναι,οκ Polyneike.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεταφερθηκαν καποια ποστς από το Atlas Challenge,ειναι ενας τραυματισμος που δυστυχως προεκυψε στο event και ευχομαστε περαστικα στον Σιμο.
Σιδερενιος.

----------


## sak

Περαστικά.

----------


## Andrikos

Περαστικά! Η ασπιρίνη κάνει θαύματα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια υποσημειωση,ο τραυματισμος προήλθε από πιεσεις παγκου.
Ο Σιμος εχει επιλεξει συντηρητική αγωγή -και όχι την μεθοδο της εγχειρησης- για την αποκατασταση του τραυματισμου.
Ευχομαστε ταχεια αποκατασταση  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Spyrous

Καλη αναρρωση και απο μενα φιλε

----------


## GURU S.

Eυχαριστω παιδια!Φωτο νεες και νεα σε λιγο καιρο.Θα δουμε σταδιακα πως θα καταληξει.
Υ.γ.Η ασπιρινη δεν κανει στα αιματωματα,νομιζω.

----------


## KostasA.

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και ειδικά στο Σίμο. Θα ήταν καλό να λάμβανες σε συμπλήρωμα Γλουκοζαμίνη. Δεν κάνει θαύματα αλλά βοηθάει αρκετά. 2 κάψουλες με το μεσημεριανό και 2 πριν τον ύπνο. Περαστικά και καλή χρονιά!!

----------


## morbit_killer

> Η διαγνωση ειναι συμφωνα με γιατρο και την μαγνητικη "εκτεταμενη θλαση του μειζονος θωρακικου μυος αριστερα με συνοδα στοιχεια οιδηματος".Ελπιζω και με αυτα που μου λες να ειναι ετσι και να υπαρχει γρηγορη αποκατασταση.Ακομα ποναει στην κινηση προς τα πισω και ειναι λιγο ακομα διογκωμενο.για να δουμε...οποιεσδηποτε συμβουλες δεκτες..


Καλημέρα guru  ο τραυματισμός σου δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα  σοβαρός , πιστέυω ότι με σωστή αποθεραπεία χρησιμοποιώντας γλουταμίνη 10 γραμμάρια ημερησίως με αρκετή πρωτείνη και ίσως χρειαστείς και κορτιζόνη ανάλογα με το τι σου είπε ο γιατρός σου περαστικά απο μένα και του χρόνου 180 κιλα σε βλέπω

----------


## GURU S.

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και ειδικά στο Σίμο. Θα ήταν καλό να λάμβανες σε συμπλήρωμα Γλουκοζαμίνη. Δεν κάνει θαύματα αλλά βοηθάει αρκετά. 2 κάψουλες με το μεσημεριανό και 2 πριν τον ύπνο. Περαστικά και καλή χρονιά!!


Καλημερα και ευχαριστω  φιλε Κωστα!Παιρνω γλουκοσαμινη.Καλη χρονια γιγαντα,οτι επιθυμεις.

----------


## GURU S.

> Καλημέρα guru  ο τραυματισμός σου δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα  σοβαρός , πιστέυω ότι με σωστή αποθεραπεία χρησιμοποιώντας γλουταμίνη 10 γραμμάρια ημερησίως με αρκετή πρωτείνη και ίσως χρειαστείς και κορτιζόνη ανάλογα με το τι σου είπε ο γιατρός σου περαστικά απο μένα και του χρόνου 180 κιλα σε βλέπω


Kαλημερα killer!Παιρνω και γλουταμινη,και πολλα αλλα αμινιξεα,και πρωτεινη.Ξεκινησα ελαφρες ακησεις φυσιοθεραπειας και προχωραμε μαθαινοντας και υπομενοντας.Σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες και τις συμβουλες.Του χρονου θα ηταν θαυμα να κανω αυτα τα κιλα που λες,αλλα ο σκοπος μου πλεον ειναι να δειχνω νεος και να ειμαι υγιης.Καλη χρονια ,να εισαι καλα!

----------


## 72K

> Καλημέρα guru  ο τραυματισμός σου δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα  σοβαρός , πιστέυω ότι με σωστή αποθεραπεία χρησιμοποιώντας γλουταμίνη 10 γραμμάρια ημερησίως με αρκετή πρωτείνη και ίσως χρειαστείς και κορτιζόνη ανάλογα με το τι σου είπε ο γιατρός σου περαστικά απο μένα και του χρόνου 180 κιλα σε βλέπω



Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο η λήψη γλουταμινής θα προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω.
Η δική μου διάγνωση ήταν "Ολική ρήξη του μείζονος θωρακικού".

----------


## Polyneikos

Μορφολογικα παντως δεν βλεπω παιδια καποια αλλοιωση στο σχημα του θωρακικου,όπως σε αλλες περιπτωσεις,οπου ο θωρακικος κατα καποιο τρόπο ξεκιναει από πιο μεσα ,σαν να εχει μαζεψει...
Δεν ξερω τι θα φανει ότι υποχωρησει το αιματωμα..Σιμο μακαρι να εισαι τυχερος. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

*Γεια σου Σίμο και περαστικά!*

Απ'ότι βλέπω και μπορώ να καταλάβω από τις φωτογραφίες,μου φαίνεται ότι έχεις "γλυτώσει" από τα χειρότερα.

Λογικά,σίγουρα πρέπει να είναι μερική και όχι ολική ρήξη,στον μείζων θωρακικό στην κλειδική μοίρα και ίσως και στον κορακοβραχιόνιο.

Με λίγη προσοχή,νομίζω θα επανέλθεις γρήγορα σε κανονικές προπονήσεις! :03. Thumb up: 

Η μεγαλύτερη "ζημιά" μάλλον έγινε στον τένοντα του θωρακικού με τον βραχιόνιο.Προφανώς η ρήξη,είναι σε μέρος του τένοντα κι όχι σε όλο,αλλιώς θα είχε "μαζέψει" όπως λέει κι ο Polyneikos.

Bάζω κάποιες φώτο για καλύτερη κατανόηση απ'όλους:





*Kαλή χρονιά σε όλους και σε σένα η ευχή να γίνεις το ίδιο δυνατός όπως πριν και γιατί όχι, δυνατότερος!!!*  :01. Wink:   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## GURU S.

Ναι μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι μερικη ριξη,αυτο που γραφει ο LION ακριβως(ευχαριστω για τις φωτο και τις ευχες)!Παντως βλεπω τωρα μια αλλαγη της εικονας,υπαρχει μια συρικνωση προς τα μεσα,αλλα νομιζω μια καλυτερη εικονα θα εχω αφου αρχισω την προπονηση.72κ  αφου τα καταφερες χωρις επεμβαση μπραβο σου και μου δινεις ελπιδες!

----------


## sogoku

H ασπιρινη θα σε βοηθησει πιο πολυ στο αρχικο σταδιο που διμηουργειται εντονη φλεγμονη εχοντας εντονη αντιφλεγμονωδη δραση.
Νομιζω πως εχεις μια μυικη ρηξη πρωτου βαθμου οπου καποιες ινες του μυος η του τενοντα εχουν σπασει μιας και η ενεργητικη σου κινηση υπαρχει αλλα με πονο.(Αληθεια κινεις το χερι σε ολο το ευρος τροχιας?)
Ανεξαρτητα απο την σοβαροτητα της ρηξης ο χρονος επιστροφης συχνα ειναι μεγαλος για αυτο μην βιαστεις να γυρισεις και υποτροπιασεις τον ορθοπαιδικο σου και τον φυσικοθεραπευτη σου απο κοντα.

----------


## GURU S.

> H ασπιρινη θα σε βοηθησει πιο πολυ στο αρχικο σταδιο που διμηουργειται εντονη φλεγμονη εχοντας εντονη αντιφλεγμονωδη δραση.
> Νομιζω πως εχεις μια μυικη ρηξη πρωτου βαθμου οπου καποιες ινες του μυος η του τενοντα εχουν σπασει μιας και η ενεργητικη σου κινηση υπαρχει αλλα με πονο.(Αληθεια κινεις το χερι σε ολο το ευρος τροχιας?)
> Ανεξαρτητα απο την σοβαροτητα της ρηξης ο χρονος επιστροφης συχνα ειναι μεγαλος για αυτο μην βιαστεις να γυρισεις και υποτροπιασεις τον ορθοπαιδικο σου και τον φυσικοθεραπευτη σου απο κοντα.


Καλησπερα SOGOKU!Πηρα μεσουλιντ 2 βδομαδες.νομιζω οτι μπορω νακινησω το χερι σε ολο το ευρος αλλα δεν δοκιμαζω νατο κανω πισω ακομα.ναι υπολογιζω οτι θα παρει πολυ χρονο.
http://www.pectear.com/pectears/pectear.htm 
There are 3 types of pectoralis ruptures: 
type 1: rupture at humeral insertion (tendon ruptured from the bone)
type 2: rupture of musculotendinous junction (rupture in between tendon and muscle), 
type 3: rupture of muscle belly (rupture in the muscle itself). 

 Νομιζω οτι ειμαι στον 2 τυπο.

Patients who have partial tears, especially type 2 or type 3 tears, or elderly and low-demand patients, might not benefit from an operation. This is a point of discussion if operation will be useful or not. Some surgeons recommend surgery for most type 2 ruptures even after after a delayed time. Most surgeons do not advise to operate on type 3 ruptures; partial tears of the muscle belly are usually not recommended for surgery especially not if the injury date is more then a year ago. The reason why type 2 and 3 tears are often not recommended for surgery is that the recovery can be very fragile. To suture muscle to muscle or muscle to tendon is like suturing two pieces of beef together.Therefore recovery will be very prone to re-tearing because when the muscle is (accidently) flexed/tensed then the sutures will pop very easily.

----------


## GURU S.

How can I prevent pectoralis major injury?
Weight lifters should be instructed on proper bench press technique. The most important considerations are to limit the distance the bar is lowered, and to narrow the grip of the hands to the bar. Lowering the bar all the way to the chest, or widening the grip on the bar, increases the stress on the muscle and increases the chance of a pectoralis injury.

Γι αυτο ειχα κλειστη λαβη στη μπαρα.Αλλα...

----------


## GURU S.

Ο τραυματισμος αυτος ειναι συχνος στην πιεση παγκου .2 ατομα γι αυτον τον τον αγωνα επαθαν ριξη﻿ θωρακικου.Ο ενας καλος φιλος στο 8.40 του βιντεο﻿ ,ο δευτερος φιλος μια μερα πριν ,στην προπονηση και ειναι αυτος που δινει τα μεταλια με το ενα χερι στο 27.00 του βιντεο.Ο πρωτος με την μερικη ριξη ακολουθησε συντηριτικη αγωγη και με τα χρονια καπως εφτιαξε το στηθος,εχασε περιπου 30 με 40% τησ δυναμης του και εχει μεινη μια οχι και τοσο εμφανης δυσμορφια.Ο δευτερος με την ολικηριξη εκανε επεμβαση,η αποκατασταση ηταν αργη και μαλλον οχι πληρης συν την ουλη που αφησε.Η δυναμη του μειωθηκε λιγοτερο απο την πρωτη περιπτωση.
Υ.Γ Στο 15.00 του βιντεο ανεβαζω με ευκολια και σωστα τα 175 κιλα και ειχα αλλα 5 με 10 νομιζω. Και στο 19.00 αυστηρες καμψεις δικεφαλων.Αλλοι καιροι,αλλα βαρη...

----------


## Polyneikos

Σιμο πολυ ωραίο το βίντεο και πολυ καλες οι πιεσεις σου. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Εχω την εντυπωση οπως παρατηρω το βιντεο εκει με τα 175 το ανοιγμα των χεριων σου ειναι  κανονικο και όχι τοσο κλειστό οπως στο Ατλας.
Το ειχες καθιερωσει το τελευταιο καιρο σε πιο κλειστη λαβη,για τον λόγο που εξηγεις παραπάνω;

----------


## GURU S.

> Σιμο πολυ ωραίο το βίντεο και πολυ καλες οι πιεσεις σου.
> Εχω την εντυπωση οπως παρατηρω το βιντεο εκει με τα 175 το ανοιγμα των χεριων σου ειναι  κανονικο και όχι τοσο κλειστό οπως στο Ατλας.
> Το ειχες καθιερωσει το τελευταιο καιρο σε πιο κλειστη λαβη,για τον λόγο που εξηγεις παραπάνω;


Ναι πολυνεικε.Για λογους ασφαλειας.Να σου πω την αληθεια ειχα χρονια να κανω ανοικτες πιεσεις παγκου για στηθος γιατι ηξερα οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα τραυματιζομουν με τα χρονια.Εκανα μονο 1 φορα το μηνα  πολυ κλειστες για τρικεφαλους.Δεν με δικαιολογω.Ηρθα απροπονητος,κουρασμενος,κρυος και ημουν ετοιμος για τραυματισμο.Το ενιωθα,μου το ελεγαν,γι αυτο και ημουν σχετικα αταραχος οταν το επαθα,αλλα πιστευα οτι μεχρι 150 που ηταν ο σκοπος μου να βαλω ημουν ασφαλης.Τα ειχα κανει 2 επαν πριν 5 μερες.Αστα,δεν πειραζει καλυτερα τωρα παρα πιο νεος.Προλαβα και εκανα τον κυκλο μου.

----------


## KostasA.

Μπράβο για το βίντεο απο την Κεφαλλονιά! 'Οσοι έχουν παρόμοια βίντεο απο Ελληνικούς αγώνες (δύναμης, powerlifting, μπρα-ντε-φερ κτλ) καλό θα ήταν να τα ανεβάσουν. Άν βεβαια συμφωνούν και οι διαχειριστές της σελίδας. Να φανούν επιτέλους και προς τα έξω αυτές οι πρασπαθειες αθλητων και διοργανωτών. :03. Clap:

----------


## GURU S.

http://www.pectear.com/photo_gallery/photo_gallery.htm
Στις πανω 3 φωτογραφιες του ανδρα που εχει υποστει μερικη ριξη του μυοτενοντιου στην συμβολη με τον μειζων θωρακικο μυ(αυτο που μαλλον συμβαινει σε μενα)φαινεται καθαρα η πορεια και το σχημα που ακολουθει το στηθος σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.

----------


## GURU S.

http://www.pectear.com/faq/Rupture%2...dybuilders.pdf
και εδω στην φωτογραφια  νο 3 η αποδεκτη εμφανιση του στηθους του Βerry de mey μετα απο μια επιτυχημενη επεμβαση.

----------


## sagini.sail

Γειά χαρά κι απο μένα, εύχομαι και ελπίζω (μιας κι έχει περάσει καιρός)
ο τραυματισμός σου να αποκαθίσταται ομαλά!
Με την ευκαιρία θάθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως ξέρει κανείς 
απο ποιό βιβλίο είναι οι φωτό που ανάρτησε ο LION λίγο πιο πάνω?

----------


## GURU S.

> Γειά χαρά κι απο μένα, εύχομαι και ελπίζω (μιας κι έχει περάσει καιρός)
> ο τραυματισμός σου να αποκαθίσταται ομαλά!
> Με την ευκαιρία θάθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως ξέρει κανείς 
> απο ποιό βιβλίο είναι οι φωτό που ανάρτησε ο LION λίγο πιο πάνω?


Καλησπερα!Ευχαριστω!Ειμαι καλυτερα,αλλα θα αφησει μια δυσμορφια σιγουρα και καποια αδυναμια.Δεν γνωριζω απο που πηρε της φωτο ο lion.Aν θες στειλε του μυνημα στο προφιλ του.Οτι αλλο θες και ξερω εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## Konstantinos!

Περαστικά σου καταρχήν και ελπίζω η ζημιά που έγινε να επηρεάσει το δυνατόν λιγότερο την ανατομία της περιοχής.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν είναι πολύ πιθανό ενδεχόμενο για εμάς που ασκούμαστε εντελώς ερασιτεχνικά να πάθουμε κάτι τέτοιο και αν ναι, ποιος θα ήταν ο καλύτερος τρόπος πρόληψης ενός παρόμοιου τραυματισμού,πέρα βέβαια από το ζέσταμα που επιβάλλεται...Πάνω αναφέρετε την πιο κλειστή λαβή,αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση;

----------


## morgoth

περαστικα σου και συντομα γερος οπως πρωτα

----------


## GURU S.

> Περαστικά σου καταρχήν και ελπίζω η ζημιά που έγινε να επηρεάσει το δυνατόν λιγότερο την ανατομία της περιοχής.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν είναι πολύ πιθανό ενδεχόμενο για εμάς που ασκούμαστε εντελώς ερασιτεχνικά να πάθουμε κάτι τέτοιο και αν ναι, ποιος θα ήταν ο καλύτερος τρόπος πρόληψης ενός παρόμοιου τραυματισμού,πέρα βέβαια από το ζέσταμα που επιβάλλεται...Πάνω αναφέρετε την πιο κλειστή λαβή,αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση;


 Ευχαριστω πολυ!Ολοι οσοι κανουν επιπεδο παγκο με μπαρα ειναι επιρεπεις σε τετοιου ειδους τραυματισμο.Δυο ακομα γνωστοι μου επαθαν αυτο τον τραυματισμο το μηνα που περασε,ο ενας γυμναστης,ο αλλος αθλητης που κατεβαινει σε αγωνες γνωστος σε πολλους στην Ελλαδα.Θα ελεγα τα εξης:το πιο σοφο απο ολα ειναι αυτη η ασκηση να μην γινεται με μπαρα αλλα με αλτηρες και καλυτερα σε επικληνη.Αν καποιος για διαφορους λογους θελει να συνεχισει να την εχει στο προγραμμα του τοτε καλο θα ηταν 1.Οι επαναληψεις του να ειναι πανω απο 10.2.Ναμην κατεβαζει τη μπαρα μεχρι κατω,να αφηνει 5 με 10 εκατοστα κενο απο το στηθος.3Καλο ζεσταμα.4.Οχι ανοιχτη λαβη.5.Και σιγουρα οταν περασουν καποια χρονια απο τοτε που την εβαλε στο προγρμμα του να την ξεχασει καλυτερα γιατι απο στιγμη σε στιγμη λογω της καταπονησης με τα χρονια, οσο και να προσεχει μπορει να συμβει το κακο το οποιο ειναι μη ανεστρεψιμο σε καποιο βαθμο(σε βαθμο που καταστρεφει επαγγελματικες καριερες,και οχι μονο).6.τα αναβολικα στεροιδη συμβαλουν σε αυτο τον τραυματισμο γιατι βοηθουν να χαθει η ελαστικοτητα μυων,τενοντων αθρωσεων.Νομιζω να σε καλυψα.

----------


## GURU S.

> περαστικα σου και συντομα γερος οπως πρωτα


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## GURU S.

Γνωστοι αθλητες που ειχαν ριξη θωρακικου:Berry de mey,Rich Gaspari,Chris Dicerson,Kevin Levrone.Johny Fuller,Toney Freeman. Ο FULLER ΕΔΩ

----------


## Konstantinos!

> Ευχαριστω πολυ!Ολοι οσοι κανουν επιπεδο παγκο με μπαρα ειναι επιρεπεις σε τετοιου ειδους τραυματισμο.Δυο ακομα γνωστοι μου επαθαν αυτο τον τραυματισμο το μηνα που περασε,ο ενας γυμναστης,ο αλλος αθλητης που κατεβαινει σε αγωνες γνωστος σε πολλους στην Ελλαδα.Θα ελεγα τα εξης:το πιο σοφο απο ολα ειναι αυτη η ασκηση να μην γινεται με μπαρα αλλα με αλτηρες και καλυτερα σε επικληνη.Αν καποιος για διαφορους λογους θελει να συνεχισει να την εχει στο προγραμμα του τοτε καλο θα ηταν 1.Οι επαναληψεις του να ειναι πανω απο 10.2.Ναμην κατεβαζει τη μπαρα μεχρι κατω,να αφηνει 5 με 10 εκατοστα κενο απο το στηθος.3Καλο ζεσταμα.4.Οχι ανοιχτη λαβη.5.Και σιγουρα οταν περασουν καποια χρονια απο τοτε που την εβαλε στο προγρμμα του να την ξεχασει καλυτερα γιατι απο στιγμη σε στιγμη λογω της καταπονησης με τα χρονια, οσο και να προσεχει μπορει να συμβει το κακο το οποιο ειναι μη ανεστρεψιμο σε καποιο βαθμο(σε βαθμο που καταστρεφει επαγγελματικες καριερες,και οχι μονο).6.τα αναβολικα στεροιδη συμβαλουν σε αυτο τον τραυματισμο γιατι βοηθουν να χαθει η ελαστικοτητα μυων,τενοντων αθρωσεων.Νομιζω να σε καλυψα.


Μου αρέσει πολύ το γεγονός ότι κάθε μέρα μαθαίνω και κάτι καινούριο από πολλά άτομα εδώ μέσα .Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες και σου εύχομαι ο τραυματισμός να έχει τη μικρότερη δυνατή επίπτωση!45 χρονών που είσαι και ανέφερες ότι έκανες τον κύκλο σου,διαφωνώ!!Το καλοκαίρι είδα έναν άνθρωπο στην παραλία με πολύ καλό σώμα και αναρωτήθηκα πόσο ετών είναι.Το ρώτησα και μου είπε 63!Και είχε σώμα που θα ζήλευε όχι μόνο 30ρης,αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και 20ρης!Οπότε έεεεχεις πολύ δρόμο μπροστά σου για να κλείσεις τον κύκλο σου ! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GURU S.

> Μου αρέσει πολύ το γεγονός ότι κάθε μέρα μαθαίνω και κάτι καινούριο από πολλά άτομα εδώ μέσα .Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες και σου εύχομαι ο τραυματισμός να έχει τη μικρότερη δυνατή επίπτωση!45 χρονών που είσαι και ανέφερες ότι έκανες τον κύκλο σου,διαφωνώ!!Το καλοκαίρι είδα έναν άνθρωπο στην παραλία με πολύ καλό σώμα και αναρωτήθηκα πόσο ετών είναι.Το ρώτησα και μου είπε 63!Και είχε σώμα που θα ζήλευε όχι μόνο 30ρης,αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και 20ρης!Οπότε έεεεχεις πολύ δρόμο μπροστά σου για να κλείσεις τον κύκλο σου !


Αγαπητε φιλε οταν λεω οτι εκλεισε ο κυκλος ενοω οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα να κανω το εκανα,απο δω και περα ασφαλως και μπορω να διατηρησω ενα καλο ας πουμε σωμα αλλα δεν μπορω να γινω οπως πριν τραυματιστω σε δυναμη ουτε να φτιαξω σωμα οπως οταν ημουν 30 η ακομη και 40.Τα καλα χρονια ειναι πισω.Στο μποντυμπυλντινγ και στο παουρλιφτινγκ τα καλα χρονια ειναι 28 με 40.

----------


## TheUninvited

πως εγινε αυτο σου επεσε κατι στο χερι?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Scott Mendelson. Αουτς....

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

καποιες φωτο απο τον δικο μου τραυματισμο.ο γιατρος που με πρωτοεξετασε δεν μου ανεφερε τη πιθανοτητα εγχειρησης,εγω δεν ηξερα τιποτα περι ρηξεων μυων και τελικα ειμαι στην παρακατω φαση.να σημειωσω οτι,παρ'ολο που ειναι ολικη η ρηξη θωρακικου,το μονο προβλημα ειναι μονο οταν κανω πιεσεις παγκου(μεχρι περιπου 70% της προτερης καταστασης) και μια ελαφρα δυσαναλογια οταν φοραω μονο αμανικο.




γενικα δε με πειραζει,αλλα τα εχω φυλαγμενα για τον γιατρο εδω και 5 χρονια.δε μου συστησε εγχειρηση γιατι απο την πρωτη στιγμη μπορουσα ανετα να κουνησω το χερι μου προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις χωρις πονο,αν και ολος ο δικεφαλος ηταν μωβ.τελος υπαρχει και η ιατρικη επιστημη,οπου οπως διαβαζω απο ερευνες,εγχειρησεις εχουν γινει ακομα και μετα απο 13 χρονια σε ριξεις θωρακικων και ολικη επανακαμψη της δυναμης.ειδωμεν...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Πως το παθες?

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

πιεσεις παγκου χωρις καλη προθερμανση.

----------


## 72K

Ακριβώς το ίδιο έχω και πάθει και εγώ αλλά ο γιατρός που συμβουλευτικα μου είπε ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα επανασύνδεσης μετά από 48 ώρες.

send with smoke signs

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν ισχύει αυτο μετα απο 48 ώρες , αλλα σίγουρα πρέπει να γίνει σε κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα για να υπάρχει επιτυχία , ξέρω αθλητή όπως ο τσέχος  ο Τόμας Μπούρες που την μια χρονια στο γιούνιβερς της ΝΑΒΒΑ έπαιξε με κομένο δικέφαλο και την άλλη χρονια που παίξαμε μαζί στον γενικό τίτλο στο πανευρωπαικό δεν φαινόταν κανένα πρόβλημα γιατι το έλυσε με επέμβαση 

αλλα μετα απο κάποιο διάστημα δεν γίνετε τίποτε

----------


## GURU S.

Ο Τονυ Φριμαν εκανε επεμβαση σε ριξη θωρακικου μετα απο 5 χρονια και ειχε μεγαλη  επιτυχια.Μαλιστα ειναι ο μονος που καταφερε να παει τοσο καλα σε αγωνες μετα απο ριξη θωρακικου.Το σχημα και γενικα η εμφανιση του θωρακικου του ειναι σχεδον αψογη.Βεβαια απο τοτε τα κιλα που κανει απ οτι λενε ειναι λιγα.Πολλοι που ειχαν παρομοιο ατυχημα αποχωρησαν απο αγωνες.Το θεμα της δυναμης ειναι αλλο πραγμα.Καποιοι λενε οτι μετα απο εγχειριση επανερχεται σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο.Δεν εχω δει καποιον πετυχημενο αθλητη δυναμης που να επανηλθε.Αυτο μαλλον συμβαινει γιατι η περιοχη "συγκολισης" ειναι πολυ ευαισθητη αν αφορα σχισιμο μυ.Προσωπικα δεν εκανα επεμβαση και εχω χασει περιπου το 30-40% της δυναμης μου στον παγκο,το δε στηθος σχιστικε στην κλειδική μοίρα και οι μυικες του ινες κολληθηκαν μονες τους μετα απο καιρο σε αλλο πιο εσωτερικο σημειο και ετσι το στηθος εχει παρει την γνωστη "λαθος" θεση δημιουργοντας κενο μεταξυ δελτοϊδη και θωρακικου.Ειναι απ τους πιο σοβαρους τραυματισμους για το αθλημα και ο χρονος δεν το θεραπευει.Υπαρχει ΜΟΜΙΜΗ απωλεια δυναμης και δυσμορφια.

----------


## sAVAZz

επειδη δεν εχω καταλαβει πως ακριβως γινεται 8ελω να ρωτησω....επεσε η μπαρα και σε πλακωσε ή πανω στην προσπα8εια της κινησης προκληθηκε?

----------


## GURU S.

Πανω στην κινηση κοπηκε ο μυς.

----------


## ironjimis

γενικα μην βαζετε κιλα που δεν ειναι για τις δυναμεις σας.  :01. Wink:

----------


## GURU S.

Η συνεχης φθορα μιας αθρωσης η μυ προκαλει συνηθως το προβλημα.ετσι ακομα και με λιγοτερα κιλα και με ενα μετριο ζεσταμα μπορει να προξενηθει η ζημια.Ολοι σχεδον οι γνωστοι μου με λιγοτερα κιλα απο οτι σηκωναν επαθαν ζημια.Οπως καποιος μπορει να παθει λουμπαγκο απλα και μονο γιατι σηκωσε μια καρεκλα.δεν φταει το οτι η  καρεκλα ηταν βαρια αλλα οτι ο δισκος ειχε με τα χρονια ταλαιπωρηθει.

----------


## GURU S.

http://musculardevelopment.com/team-...l#.U57QAtnTMRB

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ήμουν μποστά στον τραυματισμό του μέντορα μου και αδελφικού φίλου μου από το Αργοστόλι.Τον συνόδευσα με τη μνηστή του στο ΚΑΤ,όπου έγινε η πρώτη διάγνωση.Μέσα στο δυστύχημα αυτό,το θετικό ήταν ότι δεν είχε ολική ρήξη του μείζονος θωρακικού και δεν ήταν επιτακτική η χειρουργική επέμβαση.

http://gtoul.com/%CF%81%CE%AE%CE%BE%...5%CF%89%CE%BD/

----------


## pavlito10

νομιζω οτι εχω παθει κατι παρομοιο, ομως δεν εχω αιματωμα καπου. πονουσα 2 μηνες στο γυμ χωρις κατι υπερβολικο αλλα μετα χειροτερεψε η κατασταση. τωρα εχω 2 μηνες ηδη χωρις βαρη και ποναω ακομα. στην αρχη δεν το χα παρει τοσο σοβαρα και επισκεφτηκα μονο παθολογο. τωρα πρεπει να παω σε ορθοπεδικο και λογικα να κανω μια μαγνητικη. Οσα παιδια επαθαν το ιδιο μπορουν να μου πουν χρονο αποθεραπειας περιπου? παντως δυσμορφια δεν βλεπω..

----------

